# Navarre Beach Pier 11/21/15



## Scottyg (Jan 21, 2010)

Went out to the Navarre Pier and the Black Tip Sharks were everywhere. I was only out there walking around for a hour around 10 to 11 am and seen multiple hookups. 

Have a great day
Capt Scotty Gerdine
Fish Time


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

That looks like fun!


----------



## hurricanes1 (Nov 11, 2009)

Looks like they may be spinner sharks


----------

